# Church Street Inn



## Piper (Dec 16, 2008)

I am thinking about taking a trip to visit Charleston SC next year. I see an II listing for Church Street Inn. Does anyone have experience staying there? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Greg G (Dec 16, 2008)

Piper

I think the reviews for it are pretty accurate.
We stayed there in September of 2006 (see review)

Greg


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 16, 2008)

I haven't stayed there, but toured it.

You can't get a better location in Chareleston with a timeshare (and most hotels).

Seemed nice enough for sure.


----------



## jkb (Dec 16, 2008)

*Our experience*

We stayed there 8/2006.  Convenient location - within walking distance to many restaurants and activities.  The Inn was quaint, we had more than enough room, had no complaints.

Go for it!


----------



## fnewman (Dec 22, 2008)

We were there a couple of years ago just before Christmas.  Our 1BR unit was a bit small, but comfortable.  I think I probably posted a review, but don't remember for sure.  As mentioned above the location is great!  Not a lot of units so exchanges can be hard to get.


----------



## trinaqueen (Jan 13, 2009)

*Finally I'm in*

You are right, its hard to find any resorts in Charleston. I finally logged on this morning at 5 and found this resort.  I've been reading the mixed reviews, and now just praying for the best.

I was able to book the last week of this month for 28K Wyndham points.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Jan 14, 2009)

We stayed there in June of 2007 and stayed in a 1 br unit that was on 2 floors with the br and bath upstairs. There was a half bath on the first floor. There were a few minor maintenance issues but as everyone else has mentioned the location was great! There was a $15 a day charge for valet parking if you will have a car. We enjoyed our stay.
Bernie


----------



## bigrick (Jan 15, 2009)

Have you eaten at any of restaurant.com places while you were there?  

Here's the link to what's available now.  Do you recommend any of these?

Where else is good to eat in Charleston or in the surrounding area?


----------



## Bernie8245 (Jan 16, 2009)

We actually used our first restaurant.com coupon there at the Southend Brewery and Restaurant. It was within walking distance of the Church Street Inn and the meal was good. I didn't see that on the list though.


----------



## bigrick (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Bernie for the tip.  I'm headed to Charleston in October so I'll keep an eye on the restaurant.com site in case Southend Brewery and Restaurant appears again.


----------



## Greg G (Jan 18, 2009)

http://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/CharlestonSCSept2006#


----------



## tombo (Jan 18, 2009)

You have to eat at Hymans. There will be a line, but the wait is not too bad and the food is worth it. Hymans was rated the number 2 seafood restaurant out of 18 states and number one in South Carolina by Southerm Living magazine. It was rated the number one restaurant in South Carolina 6 years in a row.

http://www.americascuisine.com/charleston/charleston_restaurants.htm

This web site has links to the best eats in Charleston. Click on any location and read menus etc. I also liked Sticky Fingers Bque and  Anson. There are so many great places to eat that you can't eat at all of the good ones in a week. Here is top 10 list

http://www.10best.com/Charleston,SC/Voted_Best_of_the_City/Restaurants/


----------



## Carol C (Jan 19, 2009)

What's there to do in Charleston besides eat and walk around looking at historic homes? What your fave "to do" things in Charleston?


----------



## tombo (Jan 19, 2009)

Carol C said:


> What's there to do in Charleston besides eat and walk around looking at historic homes? What your fave "to do" things in Charleston?



You can shop for antiques, arts crafts, and junk in stores and at the open air market. Relax watching ships on the bayThere are some fun walking ghost tours. There is a museum which has a civil war submarine (the Hunley) recovered from the bottom of the sea.
http://www.hunley.org/

Here are more maritime museums. http://www.patriotspoint.org/

Here is a top 10 list, but there are many things here I haven't done personally.

http://www.10best.com/Charleston,SC/Attractions_&_Activities/


----------



## Greg G (Jan 19, 2009)

Carol C

There are fishing and sailing charters, crabbing, and kayaking.

http://www.natureadventuresoutfitters.com/rivertours.htm

The plantations have huge beautifully landscaped grounds you can walk.


Greg


----------



## bigrick (Jan 23, 2009)

Carol C said:


> What's there to do *'anywhere'* besides eat and walk around looking at ...?



That's what I do *everywhere* I go.  Even at home.


----------



## Glynda (Jan 24, 2009)

*Charleston*



bigrick said:


> Have you eaten at any of restaurant.com places while you were there?
> 
> Here's the link to what's available now.  Do you recommend any of these?
> 
> Where else is good to eat in Charleston or in the surrounding area?




Our second home is in downtown Charleston and I spend half my time here.  As to Restaurant.com, Coco's Cafe in Mt Pleasant is excellent as is The Oak Steakhouse on Broad Street (very expensive though).  There's nothing else on the list right now that is outstanding.  Toast has a pretty good breakfast when those coupons are available.

Personally, I, my friends, family and neighbors, shake our heads and chuckle at the lines outside Hyman's.  We don't get it.  It's just not very good to us. We don't think Magnolia's or Blossom are as good as they once were either.  

I think the best of the expensive restaurants in Charleston is The Pennisula Grill.  Fulton Five comes in second and is a hidden jewel.  We like SNOB's, Carolina's, Anson, Mistral, Rue de Jean (just had lunch there today), Fleet Landing, G&M Fast and French, and Vickerys.  Sticky Fingers has good ribs and smoked chicken wings.  The best burger and fries in town is at the Blind Tiger Pub on Broad Street (eat in the courtyard). 

The Church Street Inn has a great location but I prefer The Lodge Alley Inn.


----------



## Glynda (Jan 24, 2009)

*The Oak*

BTW, The Oak Steakhouse (which is on Restaurant.com) is opening another section to their restaurant.  It should be more reasonably priced.  Also right now, they offer Sunday night dinners with several selections at $15.00.  You have to call to find out which they'll have on a given Sunday night. Sometimes, it's lasagna and I've never tasted better lasagna than Chef/Owner Brett's.  They just don't have it all the time *yet.*..we keep pushing though.


----------



## Glynda (Jan 25, 2009)

*Another*

Another of our favorite downtown Charleston restaurant's is a bit off the beaten path, and one not generally known to tourists, but reasonably priced and very good.  Just had lunch and Mayor Riley was eating there today with his family too.  It's the Marina Variety Store Restaurant (aka Salty Mike's.)  It's at the marina on the Ashley River off Lockwood Blvd.  You can't see it from the street but you turn at the BP station and go straight back and get a ticket at the parking gate (take your ticket with you and have the cashier stamp it when you leave for free parking).  It's up some stairs on the left under the blue awning.  It overlooks the marina.  We had great she crab soup and fried shrimp and oysters today.  It's also a favorite of ours for breakfast.


----------



## bigrick (Jan 29, 2009)

Glynda, thanks for all your suggestions.  Please keep doing your research and report back with any more favorites in the area.  

If you are dining and then reviewing the meals here, are the meals and mileage now tax deductible?  Just an idea...


----------



## tombo (Feb 1, 2009)

Glynda said:


> Personally, I, my friends, family and neighbors, shake our heads and chuckle at the lines outside Hyman's.



Everyone has different tastes, but Hymans is the highest rated seafood restaurant in South Carolina according to many different reviews in many different publications. Here is a sampling.


Voted The Best Seafood Restaurant in S.C.
by Southern Living Magazine Readers Poll 6 Years in a Row

Southern Living Magazine readers poll survey: “#2 seafood restaurant out of 18 states, and #1 in SC.” Life Magazine full page pictorial 1994, N.Y. Times Travel Section: “Great Southern cuisine with impeccable warm service.” Travel & Leisure: “One of the more fascinating eating establishments on our trip through the Southeast.” Chicago Sun Times: “There are a lot of good restaurants, but there is a good reason why there is always a line outside.” Travel Magazine: “Some of the best She Crab Soup we’ve tried anywhere.” Atlanta Journal: “Definitely tops in town...just great food at even better prices.” Charlotte Observer: “When in Charleston, you’ve missed out if you don’t find the opportunity to try Hyman’s Seafood and Aaron’s Deli.” Raleigh News & Observer: “Hyman’s is the exception to the rule that seafood must be pricey to be good...Excellent food in a casual atmosphere.” 1990 News & Courier HHH 1/2 Food, HHHH Value, “When a good seafood dinner is in order, no doublt Hyman’s Seafood is the place.” Food Channel Network: Hyman’s ranks tops in their seafood class for 4 years.” AAA, Mobile Guide, Frommers, Fodors and Condé Nast Approved. 

I have never had a bad meal at Hymans and I will wait in line the next time I am in Charleston to eat there again. I advise you to try it for yourself and see if you personally feel that all the reviews are right or not. The readers of Southern Living Magazine are a good gauge of all the best the south has to offer in lodging, activities, and dining.  For me those reviews are right on target and most of the people you will meet in line have eaten at Hymans many times before.


----------



## bigrick (Feb 2, 2009)

Glynda said:


> Personally, I, my friends, family and neighbors, shake our heads and chuckle at the lines outside Hyman's.  We don't get it.  It's just not very good to us. We don't think Magnolia's or Blossom are as good as they once were either.
> ...
> The Church Street Inn has a great location but I prefer The Lodge Alley Inn.



Can you go to Hyman's off peak and not have to wait?

Is the Lodge Alley Inn a timeshare?  If so, who does it exchange with?

P.S.  tombo, you deleted the '[/' from the final '[/QUOTE]'


----------



## tombo (Feb 2, 2009)

bigrick said:


> Can you go to Hyman's off peak and not have to wait?
> 
> Is the Lodge Alley Inn a timeshare?  If so, who does it exchange with?
> 
> P.S.  tombo, you deleted the '[/' from the final '


'  [/QUOTE]

I fixed the quote, thanks. 

I have never seen Hyman's without a line during business hours, but in this economy who knows. If you get there early or late (before they close the line) the wait is not too bad. It aways amazes me that they dont raise prices to a much higher level since they have more business than they can handle, but they have always kept their prices reasonable and their food and service great IMO.

The lodge Alley Inn is a Bluegreen timeshare and it is very nice. It trades with RCI, but it is a hard trade to get because it and the Church Street Inn are the only two timeshares in Charleston. If I had my choice I would choose Lodge Alley Inn over the Church Street Inn, although both are nice and both have great locations.


----------

